
Taking the leap. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/taking-the-leap/
======
markyc
I'll take fear/hunger/confusion/passion/gutwork over "job stability" anytime!

~~~
redrory
This sir, is an awesome quote.

------
sabalaba
_high five_ \- I was certainly in the set of people who were surprised to find
out that your IP was vesting with someone else. Welcome to the light side.

------
abiekatz
Congrats on taking the leap and I look forward to seeing what you end up
working on.

------
zacharyz
Good! As young as you are you are still a huge inspiration for the rest of us
would be entrepreneurs. Get out there and make cool shit!

------
dwynings
As someone who has asked you that very question, I'm looking forward to what
you end up focusing your time on. Good luck!

